# VDsl und Fritz!box Fon WLAN 7360 SL Tuning Tipps und Einrichtung



## eSpox (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe von dem Anbieter 1&1 für meine 50,000 VDSL Flat den Homeserver zugeschickt bekommen. Hinter diesem hübschen Namen verbirgt sich die Fritz!box Fon WLAN 7360 SL. Ich freue mich dieses multimedia-"Wunder" zu besitzen, brauchen tuh ich es allerdings nur des Internet wegen. Habe weder Fax noch Telefon. Ein Cat6 S-STP Kabel (20m) für den Weg von der Homebox zum Pc ist schon bestellt. Des Weiteren ist Gigabit-LAN im Mainboard wie auch in der Homebox vorhanden.

Ich wollte Fragen ob einer von euch weiß, inwiefern ich die Fritzbox auf meine persönlichen Situation "konfigurieren" kann? Kann ich z.B. Einstellungen vornehmen das ich eine bessere Internetleitung habe, da ich weder Telefon/Fax brauche? (Auch Entertain ist nicht mit in Gebrauch)

Da ich im Moment auf einem uralten Modem rumratter weiß ich das es immer Wege gibt dieses zu "tunen". Natürlich interessiert mich auch ob es bekannte/allgemeine "Tricks/Tipps" gibt um meinen Internetzugang (mit der Fritzbox) zu optimieren?


----------



## soul4ever (2. Januar 2012)

Gibts hierzu mittlerweile weitere Infos ? 

Hab die Box ab März wohl auch!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2012)

Du benötigst auf alle fälle erstmal ein vernünftiges modem,was du vorschaltest.Das in deiner fritzbox kannst du glatt weg vergessen und eine labor-firmware wird es wohl für die 7360 auch nicht geben.Als vorschalt-modem würde ich dann einen passenden sphairon router oder einen speedport 300HS empfehlen.Das sind an und für sich die geräte,die derzeit den besten sync zustande bekommen.Was wohl aber nicht mehr geht (bei allen geräten neueren datums) ist snr-tunning und mit alternativen firmwares,die einen besseren sync produzieren,schaut es ebenfalls mau aus.
Bei normalen adsl hat man auf alle fälle mehr möglichkeiten.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Januar 2012)

300HS? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 300HS? Viel Spaß damit!


Einwände?
Also ich würde an einer vdsl-leitung ein vdsl-modem betreiben.Aber ich weiß ja,du als alt eingesessener würdest natürlich ein 56k-modem nehmen,oder wieso sprichst du in rätseln?


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Januar 2012)

Och wenn man nen neues erwischt, spricht nix dagegen. Viele hatten allerdings mit nem Kondensatorproblem zu kämpfen und sind nach nem halben Jahr verreckt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2012)

Angesichts dessen,das es das 300HS schon ewig gibt,sehe ich das unproblematisch.Geräte mit diesem fehler dürften mittlerweile doch fast komplett gestorben sein. 
Ich glaube auch nicht,das da geräte von usern eingelagert wurden (außer halt sie sind defekt).Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne war das modem lange zeit die einzige möglichkeit,das vdsl-signal an einem tkom-anschluß auch nutzen zu können.(die fritzboxen kahmen erst eine ganze ecke später und sphairon vdsl-modems sind doch bestimmt bis heut noch nicht bei der tkom im einsatz)


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Januar 2012)

Huawai und Arcadyan


----------

